# Bud Bugs?



## Alize (Jan 17, 2006)

*My boyfriend and I came acrossed a very small yellow worm, this was some awsome chron... and the bug was alive... it crawled across the table.*
*Tell me has anyone seen this before??*


----------



## Insane (Jan 17, 2006)

Nope. Must've been some truly _awesome_ chron


----------



## Alize (Jan 17, 2006)

crazy!! I must say I felt very sick when we relized we had smoked half of one of these bugs...
some one has to have seen this or be able to explain it EWWWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## Insane (Jan 17, 2006)

Well are you sure you didn't just smoke a lot of this awesome chron and imagine the worm? lol


----------



## Alize (Jan 17, 2006)

i have a picture of it crawling acrossed the table it was fat and yellow. 

FYI this is the coolest site i've ever seen!!


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jan 18, 2006)

Hmmmm...
I felt very sick when we relized we had smoked half of one of these bugs...

i have a picture of it crawling acrossed the table it was fat and yellow. 



A self re-generating fat worm in a dry bud?


----------



## smokey (Jan 18, 2006)

Right be for the new year my girlfriend and I bought a bag and found a worm in our dro. I dont think we smoked any of it, and it was the only one in the bag.


----------



## skateNsmoke (Jan 20, 2006)

i once found a bug in some dank in wyoming one of my friends kept it alive in his room crazy fool


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 20, 2006)

Alize said:
			
		

> i have a picture of it crawling acrossed the table it was fat and yellow.


Post the pic and I'll see if I can research the bug and find out what it is. If you don't know how to post a pic to this site, just ask and one of us will tell you how. I can probably find out exactly what the bug is and why it was in the weed.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 20, 2006)

Uh oh, don't anyone get any ideas that the bug is some sort of hash bug and you eat it (like a tequila worm).


----------



## lady kush (Jan 20, 2006)

*Wow I've never heard of that before. I mean I know you can get bugs and mites when growing but thats crazy!!!*


----------



## Alize (Jan 23, 2006)

ok i hope this works... i have the picture saved on my album... so hopefully you can just click this link to see it.... but its just as i described a yellow worm looking thing


----------



## Mutt (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok , I see the bug. but, ARE YOU CRAZY!!!!

You don't post pics of you and your freinds on a site like this!!!!
Escpecially with weed growing. You are commiting a felony. Read up on your state chapter of Norml. You are looking at a major court problems. Remove the link and upload the pic to the site. Do yourself and freinds a favor. A felony is nothing to joke about. yeah weed is cool, but don't think LEO is cool. or the feds. Don't give them directions, pictures, and a map to your grow. Hell, T-Mobile will turn your ass in in a skinny minute if it means no trouble for them.

Edit you post and get rid of that link. In my not so humble opinion.


----------



## Devon Watson (Jul 3, 2006)

i just noticed some very small bugs on one of my plants they are little white or offwhite and they looklike small catipillers or maggots crawling around on the leavs has anyone ever seen any thing like this if so how do i get rid of them


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 3, 2006)

on the plant???  or in the soil??

never heard of anything like that........got a cam??  can you get any pics?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jul 3, 2006)

I hav found all kinds of stuff in the mex we used to get around here, a piece of a dried out lizard, cockroaches, cactus. Never anything alive though!


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 25, 2007)

Biffdoggie said:
			
		

> I hav found all kinds of stuff in the mex we used to get around here, a piece of a dried out lizard, cockroaches, cactus. Never anything alive though!


 

Back in the day I bought a QP of some Panama Red and it was crawling 
with red Spider Mites


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Jul 22, 2009)

Alize said:
			
		

> *My boyfriend and I came acrossed a very small yellow worm, this was some awsome chron... and the bug was alive... it crawled across the table.*
> *Tell me has anyone seen this before??*



I had a similar "worm" once.  I had been trimming my plants and I noticed something that looked like a dried leaf stem, but it looked to move.  So I got closer, but it looked like a dried stem, touched it, and it moved!!  Then it pulled away seemingly grabbing on with both of its ends that looked kind of v-shaped that grasped as it climbed end over end.  I tried to pull it off, but it was really strong and wouldn't come off.  Finally I pulled it so hard it broke in half and oozy fluid squirted out.  It was the strangest thing I ever saw on MJ, and I have only seen it and experienced it that once.

Weird experience, weird creature.  ...and no, I wasn't high.


----------

